# VOTE! harvesting trophy Catfish



## MoCarp

*BowFishing trophy Catfish*​
NO3681.82%YES818.18%


----------



## MoCarp




----------



## Duckslayer100

Looks like fun to me! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

I voted no because they are a fish that doesn't destroy habitate. I would like to see only bowfishing for rough fish. Carp, suckers, Cisco, things of that nature, no game fish.


----------



## bowcarp

I'm guessing those fish rounded out the night with some hot oil and beer batter


----------



## MoCarp

or at the fish market


----------



## ducky???

I vote no. I fish large flatheads at night with rod and reel, all of my large catfish get pictures taken of them and are immidiately released. By doing this it gives other people a chance to catch them, and not only that, those big cats are old! They have been in the river for alot of years and they produce alot of eggs for the spawn. I feel that there are enough smaller 2-5lb. fish that can be taken out of the river for sport and fresh eating. As stated in a previous post, kill away on the big rough fish. Just my opinion Thanks


----------



## huntertrav

Don't they have a CAG forum for anti-bowfishing talk. That is where YOU talk about releasing carp into waters that don't have them........remember!!


----------



## bowcarp

Ducky??? I respect your opinion and the way you put it thank you 
one thing you need to know is mocarp is a drama queen he'll stir up a stink anyway he can to push his carp is king ajenda(sp) he says he doesnt mind bowfishing but then up goes this poll with arrowed cats :eyeroll: ,lets fire up the cat guys the guys with bows are killing all the big ones :eyeroll: by the way carp are great come help me save them :eyeroll: I would think the R&R guys get their share too both to keep and release


----------



## huntertrav

Yep, and I usually don't get involved in threads like this, But I won't let a CAG member who supports PETA and the humane society post anti bowfishing content disguised as a "trophy catfish topic". This topic was not posted to discuss bowfishing of trophy catfish........believe me!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones

I'm glad bowfishing for game species is illegal here. It's also illegal to bowfish with a light in ND.

Big cats should get thrown back. :beer:


----------



## bowcarp

Matt Jones said:


> I'm glad bowfishing for game species is illegal here. It's also illegal to bowfish with a light in ND.
> 
> Big cats should get thrown back. :beer:


ok Matt I'll go through this with you :beer: 
part 1:I'm glad bowfishing for game species is illegal here:
thats fine with me but if the ndg&f said I could and the opportunity
arose I might join in probably would not but I might and if someone wanted too I wouldnt condem them as long as they follow the rules set forth , SD allows limited game fishing but I dont participate I stick to the rough fish but do try for the spooner tags in July

part2:It's also illegal to bowfish with a light in ND.:
thats fine also but in my night fishing experiances the chance of miss identification are less bowfished the missouri last year amazing the fish we saw eyes,smallies,cats and perch plus you dont have the jet skiers ,wake boarders and the regular fisherman less wind only bad part is more bugs :rollin: everyone can share the water , hopefully someone is trying for nightfishing in ND

part3: Big cats should get thrown back.

fine by me but if someone wants too keep one to eat or mount does it really bother you ? I like my walleyes in the 1 to 2 pound range (fit the pan better :lol: )

in closing: respect others outdoor pursuits someday you may need their support , and please please please dont get drawn into the drama of someone who hates bowfishing.
other than that stay safe from the flood water I have family in grand forks and when the water goes down go catch some of the big ones swimming in the red 
:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones

bowcarp said:


> in closing: respect others outdoor pursuits someday you may need their support , and please please please dont get drawn into the drama of someone who hates bowfishing.


I have no problem with bowfishing for rough fish. A catfish isn't a rough fish. I'd have no problem with lights, but I doubt it would ever happen in ND.

Who does skin mounts for cats? It's all replicas these days. The difference between fishing and bowfishing is that with fishing you have the option to throw a fish back. I know a lot of guys who catfish, and I don't know a single one who would wants to eat one over the 5 lbs mark.

Look, I'm sure there are areas down south where it makes perfect sense to bowfish. As a northern catfisherman who is used to very restrictive regulations for them, it simply would be counterproductive to allow bowfishing here. Especially on the Red, which is geared more as a trophy fishery for them.


----------



## MoCarp

if yah cant take the heat of public opinion...then you might neet to evaluate your priorities


----------



## bowcarp

heat ,what heat ? all I saw was ducky??? and Matt J. state their opinions in a clear , respectful and well thought out manner :beer: as far as priorties go yours would seem to be lets start trouble where there is none , I've seen you on enough forums too know this is the kind of thing you like to do


----------



## MoCarp

so far 3- one AGAINST BFING BIG CATS!


----------



## bowcarp

well then dont you just feel proud of your self , careful you may hurt yourself patting your self on the back :roll: grow up junior


----------



## huntertrav

MoCarp said:


> then you might neet to evaluate your priorities


If you support catch and release carp fishing and lobby against bowfishing, which targets non-game fish 99% of the time anyway..... you should re-evaluate your priorities, or get a grasp on reality. You should just keep your posts on the CAG site.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Bow or spearing trophy catfish is a terrible idea, as is noodling. I would fight it tooth and nail in this region.

As is catching trophy fish to resell to Pay to Fish ponds, or meat market fishing on state stocked waters.

*Ridiculous!*

:eyeroll:


----------



## Duckslayer100

Backwater Eddy said:


> Bow or spearing trophy catfish is a terrible idea, as is noodling. I would fight it tooth and nail in this region.
> 
> As is catching trophy fish to resell to Pay to Fish ponds, or meat market fishing on state stocked waters.
> 
> *Ridiculous!*
> 
> :eyeroll:


There's not a snowball's chance in hell that would happen in North Dakota, so don't get so fired up about it. Mo likes to post this stuff just to stir the pot. Besides, if they ever legalized shooting catfish in North Dakota, how in the heck would we do it? You of all people know how dirty the river is...I'd have about as good a chance of shooting catfish as you would sight-fishing them.

With all this talk about catfishing methinks I'll pick up some suckers in the a.m. and hit the Red. I checked my spot today and it is looking better and better with eacy passing day. You been out lately Ed?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I may go try it tonight ... like in about 20 min. 

Cats and walleye are showing promise in the FM area. As it clears it's just getting better by the day..warmer too.

Some of the trib's are really starting to role. The Usual suspects, some spots a bit farther up stream, some way...way upstream.


----------



## bowcarp

Backwater Eddy good luck , if the lucks with you post up some pics so we all can enjoy :beer:


----------



## martin_shooter

Matt Jones said:


> I'd have no problem with lights, but I doubt it would ever happen in ND.


you better check your game laws this year call a game warden if you have to there have been some changes


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I tried it..hit it again tonight after work for a bit....and for me it was a slow...a very slow deal..no cooperative walleyes.

I'll stick to the cats and see if the walleye decide to pop up latter on. Fish'n is good, catch'n was not so good, for me anyhow.


----------



## barebackjack

Backwater Eddy said:


> Bow or spearing trophy catfish is a terrible idea, as is noodling.


Whats wrong with noodling? (Beyond being kind of stupid sticking your hand down in the water infested with snapping turtles, water mocassins, etc).

No more stressful on the fish than hook and line.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

OK many folks don't understand how Noodeling works so here ya go.

Think about it, why would a catfish, or any other fish for that matter, just sit there and allow a larger predator to do that if it was not defending something? They won't.

Noodleling only works because the catfish is on a spawning nest. A spawning catfish will not leave it's nest for any reason even to feed until the brood hatches out, and that is why a guy can stick his hand in it's mouth as it's defending it's precious nest.

And even for catch and release Noodeling..the nest gets damaged or lost when the nesting male is dragged out thrashing about.

Or worse, they are harvested and the whole nest gets lost due to being raided by scavengers, a total loss of reproduction and a loss of a top spawning fish.

That is my reasons for not thinking Noodeling is a wise practice anywhere.


----------



## barebackjack

Ive never noodled, have seen it done, the guys down south do it all summer. I doubt the cats are spawning all summer.

Do you angle during the catfish spawn?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I know many southern cat men whom fish the same catfish tournaments that I also fish, and whom also noodle back home in the south, and no they do not noodle all summer only during spawning cycles. Because that is the only time a catfish will cave up or sit in set nesting box's or nesting cans. Otherwise a catfish would flee the second anything touched them.

In warm water systems catfish spawn in cycles more then once a year, as in the deep southern range of the catfish.

I do not angle for and or guide for catfish during the spawn as they will no feed/bite during the spawn, a total waist of time.

Channel and blue catfish spawn at 70 to 84 +/- degrees. Flatheads spawn at 66 to 75 +/- degrees. The females rest up for a week or so after spawn and the males sit on the nest and guard it (_depending on water temperature_) for 6 to 11 days without feeding.

Historically the spawn in our central region of the Red will occur in the last weeks of June to early July. But study's have shown they may go into spawn earlier or latter if they find the conditions to there liking or disliking. They are flexible and opportunistic spawners.

Pre spawn bite is very good..then it go's dead..a sure sign they are spawning. Post spawn they begin to feed up steadily and the fishing steadily gets better as time go's on through the summer and into fall.


----------



## Briank

Yes, this is an old post from 2009.

BUT for you folks that would fight tooth and nail to prevent bowfishing for catfish...you might want to get your tooth and nails out!

It's happening in MN as we speak.

First I'm going to say I haven't bowfished (for carp) for many years but I have friends that do and I would love to do it again. I have ZERO problem with bowfishing. MN now allows it at night and the bowfishermen of MN did a very nice job of creating the laws as to not bother other people on or near the water by limiting how close they can make generator noise to occupied vessels or occupied buildings. Nuff about this.

This MN group of bowfishers are working towards allowing bowfishing for catfish state wide with the understanding they would follow the hook and line limits for each body of water. The idea behind this is for table fare.

I've started a group that's linked by an email newsletter, no website...since there's no money generated there's no budget to spend.
Our "Alliance" has voted against bowfishing for cats of course.

The problem is, we don't have much "data" to stand on...with only a few exceptions.

1) If other fish beyond rough fish are allowed to be arrowed, then all game fish should be allowed to fall to the arrow. 
I think our walleye/trout/bass friends would like to hear about this. Everything that could be a reason to allow catfish bowhunting could be said about other game fish...and walleyes are much tastier. 

2) Carp are an invasive species. Walleyes and catfish are not.

3) It's common knowledge that carp root and damage our lakes and rivers.

Last January I attended the MN DNR Roundtable. It was clear that every game species had representation at these meetings, except for catfish and sturgeon. I had a meeting with Dirk Peterson a few months ago. At this years roundtable the DNR will be announcing the first ever catfish workshops. At this time there will be 2 or 3 scheduled in 2011.

Although I don't have all the details of these workshops at this time, you can bet the bowfishermen will want to be there to push for their cause.

If you fish MN waters, you have a say in the outcome of this. Please take a moment and email the MN DNR and let them know your stance on this!

[email protected]

The bowfishers of MN are very well organized. If you feel you have a thought that would help our cause, post them here, private message me or you can google my display name and shoot me an email.

I'm counting on the catfishermen to help with this!

Briank


----------



## Toby Mougey




----------



## Duckslayer100

Ummm...fyi, you can already spear catfish during the winter in Minnesota (p 61 in the regulations). What's the difference with bowfishing for them? Seems to me, bowfishermen are held to the same limits and regulations as anglers, and a dead catfish is a dead catfish...


----------



## Briank

Very good point. Catfish are a game fish just as walleyes and Muskies are. If bowfishing is opened to catfish, then it should be opened to ALL game fish- not just cats.


----------



## bowcarp

2 post and all he seems to want to do is stir up chit , interesting


----------



## Toby Mougey

Nevermind...I won't really say much about this anymore...to each their own I guess. :beer:


----------



## Toby Mougey




----------



## Toby Mougey




----------



## Briank

"2 post and all he seems to want to do is stir up chit , interesting"

I'm not against bowfishing or spearing. In fact I would be standing beside the bowfishers and spearers if there were laws taking way your privileges.

However, our Alliance is against bowfishing for catfish and it's going to be pushed at the MN DNR in a few short months. Since this post was originally about the above and there are ND and MN border waters, I was thinking there might be some interest in this information.

I hope this does not make me a Troll as your post implies!

Brian Klawitter
NPAA #108


----------



## Briank

PS

Merry Fishmas to all on the NoDak Outdoor boards!


----------

